# Would You Shoot YOUR Dog To Put It Down?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I think I know the answer that a lot of you will give,but I still want opinions. A long time customer of ours was at the shop a couple of hours ago to pick up his bike and while waited began to tell us how he only had three of his dogs now. We asked what happened to the other one and he said that he had her put down because she was draggin her back legs.There wasn't really anything odd about that until he said 'it only cost me 25 cents to do it.' I asked him what he meant and he said ' I just went out back, put the gun between her eyes and pulled the trigger. He knows how I am about animals in general and expected the reaction that I gave him which was to ask why he didn't take her to the vet instead of doing it himself? His answer was that it's a lot more loving to take your dog and do the job yourself instead of paying a vet to do it. He says that he's done this with all of his dogs and it's a lot less painful than the needle because he never misses. To him a dog is anything more than a dog.He will provide the bare basics and that's it. 

He always laughs at how we bring some of the dogs to the shop with us and some of the great lengths we go to for them. I don't see it as a great length at all though.

Anyway I don't agree with this method of putting a dog down at all,and would personally pay the 'unneccessary money' to have a vet do the procedure. 

I'm not referring to a dog who is attacking you ,but a dog who lives in your home and is ill or just old.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, no, I couldn't do it but I'm not ready to say I think it's wrong.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I could never do it. Unfortunately I think it happens more than we care to know.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

NO :'o( 

I have gun experience but shooting emotionally vs. in a state of cognizance IMO is different. Shaky hands, missing, causing doggie to suffer--there are too many risks. 

However, I had a coworker who did this. His dog was bit on the nose by a rattle snake (protecting family from it) and they were far from any type of veterinary services. The dog was suffering very much so he put it down himself. Maybe to prevent suffering?


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

I would also have to say no. The only circumstance I could see myself doing that would be if I was very far from civilization and my dog was severely injured and suffering, and would die regardless.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't think I could ever do it, but I don't think it's wrong. Everyone thinks differently about their dogs. When we put our 16 year old akita/golden mix down, it was devastating for all of us, but my dad took her in and sat with her while it happened. On the other hand, a close family friend of ours took his 9 year old heeler in to get put down and he didn't even bring her into the office, just had someone come get her from his car and he drove home and never looked back. Different strokes...can't really blame people who don't feel the same about animals as we do.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I think I'll have a hard enough time taking my dogs to the vet when it's time for them to go! There's no way that I could shoot my own dog or any dog for that matter. But I don't necessarily think it's wrong if you now how to do it and do it for the sake of the dog...


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm with Zeeva, I could never shoot my own dog to put it down. I guess if I were maybe put in a situation where there was no alternative, but I don't think that I would be the one pulling the trigger.
I not too long ago had to euthanize my dog and I had a service, "Home To Heaven" come out to my home so that our family and our beloved dog could be at home when she passed.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, I think it's horrible and don't know how anyone with a heart can do this to their dogs just to save a few dollars


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I could not do it myself but I would be OK with someone else doing it with me there. Going to the vet can be stressful, you have to make sure the dog is properly sedated so there's no reaction to the euthanasia, etc. This is all assuming that the quality of life necessitated the dog being put down regardless of method, not that I'd be using a gun because it's cheaper. But I think it could realistically be less stressful for the dog. I know someone who did his own dog this way. The dog attacked a toddler, twice and after the second time he knew it was a dog he could not deal with, no rescue would take, and should not be given to anyone else so they went on a fun walk in the woods and he put him down and buried him.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't think I could do it but I am not going to judge it as less humane than that trip to the vet, the needle, etc. I wish our vet would have come to our house when we put down Toby. She had an emergency come in and we waited for over an hour which was awful.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think that is a hard one to answer. Is a bullet more painful? I would say yes. But is the stress they feel less than going to a vet office? Again, for most I would say yes. I think there is a trade off.

Our vet will do a "farm call" when it's time for Banshee to go. She'll be stressed for a few moments while he's sedating her. If that is an option for people, I would say that is the best way to do it.


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't think I would be able to do that myself but that is how most of my family handles it and always has. The only exception was with one of our small house dogs, she was pts at the vet. All others my dad took care of. The large majority of the rest of my family is the same way...just take 'em out back and that's it. 

They don't do it that way because they don't care or don't love their dogs, in fact my dad did that with one of his favorite dogs ever that was practically an extension of himself. I think for him, that is just how things are done. There is no reason to take the dog somewhere for someone else to do it...if they are your dog then it is your responsibility to release them as well.

But again, no I don't think I could.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Shooting a dog (or horse, or cow, etc.) was once upon a time the most humane way to put an animal out of its misery, and I suspect that it is still a humane way to do so, although I sure couldn't do it myself. If you cared for your animals or any other animal in misery, the compassionate person put it out of its misery the best way he could.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would if I had to. God, I hope I never have to. If I had a dog clearly not going to make it, suffering, leg cut off, bleeding, eyeball on the ground, and it's a weekend and the nearest ER is 40 minutes away, I would run in and get the gun. And I would be crying my eyes out the whole time. 

Your neighbor, buddy, customer, whatever is an ass. He wanted to get a reaction out of you.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Personally no, unless there was no other choice I know I couldn't hold a gun to my dogs head and pull the trigger. I prefer the needle but I don't see a difference between the needle and a bullet in terms of suffering, both are quick if used properly

If shot correctly no animal suffers, the shock of the bullet immediately kills the animal which is why it's so effective in the right hands. My family uses home euthanization as much as possible to avoid stress for both the human and animal do whether it's a bullet or needle a family member is always present


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

With a properly placed bullet, death would be practically instantaneous. No pain or suffering. Definitely a quick, totally stress free (for the dog) way to go. It's been done for centuries and in some areas is still the most common way of euthanizing an animal.

I couldn't do it myself. Not unless the animal had some sort of severe injury that was causing horrible suffering and there was no way to get to a vet in a reasonable amount of time. If taking the time to go to the vet because it would make ME more comfortable was the least humane of the options, I'd hope I could end things sooner for the animal. 

But I certainly don't think it wrong for others to do so, provided they know what they are doing and it's a clean shot.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think I wouldn't be able to do it myself for fear of screwing up and missing and causing more pain, but I think I would allow someone else that I trust to do it if it was necessary. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Geesh, no. The blacksmith I used many years ago said he did one dog that was very old and dying over a weekend. This was a brusque old man and he said it was the worst thing he had ever had to do and would never do it again.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Actually, if you shoot properly it can be more humane to euthanize an animal via a bullet. It's no uncommon on farms at all, and I've known a few horses (though luckily didn't have to witness it) who had to be put down this way because a tragic accident had happened and the animal was suffering, and a vet couldn't get there quickly enough (usually this is a middle of winter middle of the night issue here). 

Could I put my own dog down this way - no, not unless it was a situation like the above. Buried in snow and ice, dog falls and breaks it's neck but isn't dead kind of freak situation....but personally, I don't have a problem with someone else doing it, who knows where to aim.

Euthanasia is NOT always "peaceful" and "going to sleep" like some people invision, or in some cases experience. Honestly, I've had to put down a few animals in my time and most of them were not what I would consider peaceful. My first GSD was VERY old and in a lot of pain. In all reality, I should have put him down sooner. I have made darn sure I've not let an animal get that far gone since then, because I regret it to this day. He should've been put down at least a year, if not two, prior. He was in so much pain (hips mostly) at the vet, that he had to be muzzled and sedated before he could actually be put down. The euthanasia itself was, I suppose, peaceful, but leading up to it - no, it was anything but. He was scared, hurting, and almost bit my vet because she was trying so hard to get the needle in without fighting him. He was, in his younger years, and loving friendly excellent example of a GSD and was great at the vets office.

I had to put down an ancient cat years ago, she went pretty peacefully but honestly she was on her way out, anyway. 

Most recently, I had to put down a young male GSD that had a host of physical medical problems. I'll spare the details for the younger crowd, but needless to say, it was not peaceful (for me) to watch. I can nto answer as to how peaceful it was of a death for him. The first two euthanasias were at one office, and the second at another. Both are VERY well respected in this area, they didn't do anything wrong in either case.

Horses tend to get horrific injuries at the worst of times. Trying to "put to sleep" a 1200 lb animal with a broken leg is just not as peaceful as a non horse person might think. I've known several that were shot, and they were animal people on a level the average dog owner can't understand. I'm told it was instant, I didn't witness so I can't answer myself.

Personally speaking, regarding an above poster saying the bullet is more painful. I don't know about that. I believe the nerves don't fire fast enough to transmit the pain to the brain to feel the pain before the animal is dead. Generally, animal or human, if shot in the correct place on the head - it's instant death.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

If either of my dogs were suffering, in agony, and vet care wasn't available because of distance, yes I would. My responsibility for my dogs doesn't end when things are their worse.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> With a properly placed bullet, death would be practically instantaneous. No pain or suffering. Definitely a quick, totally stress free (for the dog) way to go. It's been done for centuries and in some areas is still the most common way of euthanizing an animal.
> 
> I couldn't do it myself. Not unless the animal had some sort of severe injury that was causing horrible suffering and there was no way to get to a vet in a reasonable amount of time. If taking the time to go to the vet because it would make ME more comfortable was the least humane of the options, I'd hope I could end things sooner for the animal.
> 
> But I certainly don't think it wrong for others to do so, provided they know what they are doing and it's a clean shot.



I agree with this. I think it's far from inhumane-- it's probably THE most humane way to do it, technically... instant, totally painless, and stress-free.

I couldn't do it, however. I want to be with my boy to the very end, and I could never, ever, ever kill him myself. I just couldn't. Well...not unless, as others have said, there were extreme circumstances. I would never recover from it though. I think what bothers me is the gore of it. I don't want to see him with a bullet hole. A friend had no choice but to euthanize his dog in this manner (dog had been attacked by an animal and they were over an hour from veterinary care), and he said that was the absolute worst. His dog with a bullet hole was an image he saw in nightmares for years to come.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I couldn't but my husband has had to do it a few times. We live over an hour from the nearest e vet and why make the dog suffer for that long ? If we know it is coming we plan and take the dog into the vet but there are times when it is a kindness to not make them suffer that long.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Chris Wild said:


> With a properly placed bullet, death would be practically instantaneous. No pain or suffering. Definitely a quick, totally stress free (for the dog) way to go. It's been done for centuries and in some areas is still the most common way of euthanizing an animal.
> 
> I couldn't do it myself. Not unless the animal had some sort of severe injury that was causing horrible suffering and there was no way to get to a vet in a reasonable amount of time. If taking the time to go to the vet because it would make ME more comfortable was the least humane of the options, I'd hope I could end things sooner for the animal.
> 
> But I certainly don't think it wrong for others to do so, provided they know what they are doing and it's a clean shot.




This ^ for me. 

Would I do it? No, I don't really care for guns and I don't shoot, so I wouldn't be the person to do it. My husband though would be the one to do it, he works in a pig slaughter house, the pigs are all put down via shot to the head. While he isn't the one that shoots them, I am confident between that, his military background and extensive knowledge of guns, he could do it. He's had to do it before with a friends dog, and any one who loves dogs and does it finds it no more easy than taking them to a vet to have it done. It's a way of life down here for those who are on farms or live in back country, some vets are hours away, and some feel that as the owner, this isn't something that should be put off to a stranger in a strange place to do. 

The dog lives at home, the dog dies at home, the dog is buried at home.....

Yes, things can go wrong, but things can go wrong at the vets too.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Could I do it? Not unless that was the only option I had. Do I think it's wrong? No, it's probably faster and more humane if done correctly. 

And I agree with Michelle, I had the vet come to the house when we had to put TJ to sleep and he was very calm and happy. Kya and Phin were by his side as were my husband and I. The cats were also a few feet away. That was the calmest and most peaceful euthanasia I had ever seen.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

My ex-husband recently shot his dog. She was at a stage where euthanasia was definitely in order, and she hated going to the vet. She would start whining big time in the car as soon as they pulled in the parking lot, then lock her legs and they would have to drag her into the office. He planned it out, took her up north, carried her to the woods, gave her a McDonald's hamburger, and shot her twice at close range. He said it was super hard to do, but he and his girlfriend felt it was more humane for this particular dog. He felt she had a peaceful, quick death. 

As for my own dogs, no I couldn't and I wouldn't let anyone else do it either. I plan to have a vet come to my house when it is my lab's time to go. I plan on my GSD Ruki living forever so I won't need to worry about him.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I forgot about the extreme cases and would do it only in that situation if it came down to the animal suffering for long periods of time.That's about it though. This must have expected some kind of lecture from me because he had this awkward silence,but I just finally said ' As long as she different suffer when you did it'. 

This wouldn't be *MY *first choice,but I would reconsider if it would be faster than a vet trip and the dog was suffering.

Most of our animals have been put down at the vet's office or at my house with a vet coming here. Fortunately I haven't had any extreme accidents that required vet care right then!


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

LaneyB said:


> I plan on my GSD Ruki living forever so I won't need to worry about him.


Ha! I always tell people that I got Tango, my first dog, with the expectation that by the time she was old we would know how to make them live forever  I'm not happy that we aren't very close yet...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Sometimes you don't have a choice. If you have an animal that is suffering and it's within your ability to end that suffering, you do what you need to do. 

I had a goat once that the neighbor's dogs gutted. She lived through it protecting her twins (they survived). A goat screams like a child. She was screaming in pain and for her babies. The fastest time ANY vet could come out to my house was going to be over an hour away. I was alone. 

It would have been terribly cowardly of me to allow her to suffer in that way till she died, or the vet arrived. Her death was quick. That was all I could do for her. I've never had a goat since. 

If I had no other choice, I'd do the unthinkable.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

My boss had a GSD as a kid. When he was 7, his grandpa had just given the dog a bone and the neighbor dog across the street ran across, stole the bone and the GSD gave chase. Unfortunately, there was an Acme concrete truck full of gravel en route. The poor driver hit the brakes and the GSD was trapped in front of the wheel as the truck locked up and skidded to a stop. My boss said the driver backed up and the poor dog ran back to the front porch; his skin was completely stripped off and hanging and laying behind him while the dog shook in agony. His grandpa ran in and got his gun and put him out of his misery immediately. 

When my dad was 12, he had a GSD/Border Collie mix named Ring. My dad, who's 82, still talks about that dog and what a great ranch dog he was. They were selling the ranch and his dad didn't want or couldn't take the dog. He instructed my dad to shoot Ring or he would. My dad said poor Ring trotted right over and sat down happily when he called him. Said it was one of the hardest things he's ever had to do. This was a kid who grew up hunting and ranching in the Cabinet Mountains in the 1930's-'40's in Montana. I firmly believe that this is why he never had another animal, would not let himself get attached to the dog my mom got me when I was 9 or any of mine really. I agree with those who said it can be humane, and if I had to, I would if it were in the best interests of my animal; but I suspect I would end up like my dad.


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

No, I couldn't, unless the dog was rabid... Well, technically it wouldn't be in the 'right state of mind.' Sorry, poor wording. I mean it wouldn't really be your dog anymore, it would get to the point where the dog wouldn't even know who you were anymore and it's suffering...


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I felt bad when I butchered a chicken the other day but it had too be done. Dogs are way more human like than chickens so I know it would be very hard to do, but if it had to be done I would force my self to suppress my emotions and do it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The best way for me is to put the dog on a good dose of Valium (the vet gave it to me a few weeks before) so he is sound asleep when the vet comes to the house to put him down. I spared my 14 year old dog the agony of a trip to the vet in his last moments and I sat with him when he fell a sleep in his favorite chair and waited until the doorbell rang....
It was the most peaceful passing ever, never saw the transition into is death. Better than putting a gun to is head. Only in an emergency in the boonies I would OK that.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

If I was stranded far away from help and my dog was suffering, I guess I would do it, but it would haunt me the rest of my days for sure.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Chris Wild said:


> With a properly placed bullet, death would be practically instantaneous. No pain or suffering. Definitely a quick, totally stress free (for the dog) way to go. It's been done for centuries and in some areas is still the most common way of euthanizing an animal.


I agree with this and I am a euth. tech.
Now, if I could euth. all my animals the way I did it when working, I'd do that, as I felt it was less stressful (sedate heavily prior to the shot, sit with them and make them comfortable while they are going into their final sleep) 



Chris Wild said:


> I couldn't do it myself. Not unless the animal had some sort of severe injury that was causing horrible suffering and there was no way to get to a vet in a reasonable amount of time. If taking the time to go to the vet because it would make ME more comfortable was the least humane of the options, I'd hope I could end things sooner for the animal.


I couldn't do it either unless it was a bad thing and transporting them to a vet was out of the question. 
I had to do this recently on the freeway when the state patrol called for assistance with a dog in the median. He'd broken his back and was paralyzed.
The dog was huge and I didn't have my canopy on, he'd have fallen out of my pickup. State wasn't going to give him a ride in their vehicle so I called the vet and asked and they told us how to do it most humanely. It was over very quickly and I know that dog felt nothing when it happened.

However - "between the eyes" isn't how I was told. I was told make an "X" from their ear to their eye (opposite sides) and shoot down through that. And that's how the officer did it, and it went very quickly. There was the usual "death throes" for a moment but even that went quickly. I've seen longer throes when euthanizing with drugs. 



Chris Wild said:


> But I certainly don't think it wrong for others to do so, provided they know what they are doing and it's a clean shot.


I agree with that as well, but see above for the proper procedure.

I think anyone who carries a gun regularly ought to know exactly how to put an animal out of it's misery if it's struck on the freeway and still alive and suffering by the roadside.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I havent read past the first page (I will be the odd women out on this one I think). I live in a normal suburban area and I still put my dogs down with a gun. My husband and I both were raised old school on these types of matters. The hard part isnt shooting the dog you love, its cleaning up and burying the dog thats the hard part (sorry if thats tmi for some). I sob like a baby no matter what so I might as well do it with out the 300$ vet bill that comes with the pain of loss.

That being said, it's hard business putting down your own dog and not everyone is up for that. There is no shame one way or the other but I dont condemn someone just because they spend money to do what I dont. I think if the guy was taunting/teasing you because you wouldnt do what he does then I would just say hes an a** and be done with it. Dont waste another moment on him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My dad had to shoot a dog for a friend once. It was suffering. He said it was dead before it hit the ground. My dad couldn't shoot Cujo or Pippy. No way. He couldn't have shot any of my dogs either, not unless it was that or watch the dog in agony. My dad has been a hunter for sixty some years, so he knows what he is doing and isn't afraid of a poor shot.

I have a shotgun, and when I killed the groundhog, it went down like a ton of bricks and never moved again -- no death throws. But I don't have bullets. I have shot gun shells. And it can kill a small critter, but I don't know if I should use it on a dog. I am pretty sure it would kill a dog, but everyone is talking bullets now, and I am getting a bit nervous. I think when people hunt deer with a shot gun they use a slug. 

So, can anyone tell me whether I should call out my dad to bring his bullets, if there is ever an emergency or to go ahead with the 12 gage.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

12 gauge would work, but I think it has to take 2-3 of the pellets to hit vital organs. You'd probably want to aim for head/chest area.

Hubby killed a coyote with a shotgun but it was close range and the thing went right down.

I mean...if you held a 12 g. shot gun to a dog's head and blasted I'm sure the dog would die but it's going to be a hellacious mess.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Selzer - at the risk of sounding crude, a shot gun will make a hec of a mess. It'll also 'spray' the dog, so unless you are right up on it, it could suffer greatly before it dies. And if you're right up on it....well you get the idea.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

I would not use a 12ga to kill a dog - mine or someone else's. A rifle, yes. Pistol/handgun-yes. Shotgun-no. (Lilie's right - they don't call a shotgun a "splatter gun" without reason...)


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> I think anyone who carries a gun regularly ought to know exactly how to put an animal out of it's misery if it's struck on the freeway and still alive and suffering by the roadside.


I agree I think if you are going to do it, you should know *how* to do it.
I recently had a DOW (Division of Wildlife) officer come out to my office because a doe had been struck by a car and she was suffering. He had cleared the area and then shot her and took her away.
I couldn't watch him do it, but I guess it would be good to know how.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It's funny because it didn't make a terrible mess with the ground hog -- probably 30 feet away, or the rat, I was right up on that. And my dad has brought home birds and rabbits, and there may have been some shot in them here or there, they were never a terrible mess. The shot gun is for vermin, if I have to take out something that is around, like the possom that attacked the cat, the groundhog that was way too friendly -- yes they can have rabies, etc. The idea of shooting one of the dogs just hasn't been one of my thoughts until now.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Most of the animals you'd come across, if you place the gun in that imaginary X you've drawn from the right ear to left eye, and left ear to right eye, put the muzzle right in the middle of the X and shoot. 

In our case the officer shot straight down, not standing in front of the dog but straight over the top of it's head.

I would not shoot back at an angle for fear of the bullet going elsewhere but into the ground if it doesn't stay in the animal.

I've been on scene and asked officers to shoot a dog before a few times, or else once they took matters into their own hands as the dog was quite aggressive and unable to be caught. 

That dog bled like there was no tomorrow as they hit her chest/heart and she bled completely out into my work vehicle 

Even head wounds, on a bigger dog, can bleed what seems like gallons of blood out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I called the cops to come and put a dog down that I hit, and this dog was clearly not going to make it. He contacted the owner -- found that printed on her collar -- it was night and I did not have a flashlight. He found 24 hour clinics that would take her for the owner, but the owner drove up on a piece of farm equipment and hauled her away on it, he said no need, she is too far gone. But the cop wouldn't shoot her. I would have if I had a gun on me though to stop her suffering. It is probably better I don't carry a gun in the car. Can you see the headlines, "Lady strikes dog with her car, then shoots it."


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OK, I have read enough now......


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Selzer - as the shot leaves the muzzle, it begins it's spray pattern. The greater the distance, the wider the pattern. On a small animal (vermin / birds) your chances of hitting your target are greatly increased because of the size of the pattern. It's like small bb's. All of the intended shot does not actually hit the target. 

You also have a difference in the load that is in the shell. So if you are bird hunting, you'd utilize a an 8 shot. If you utilize your weapon for vermin, you might use a 6 or 7 1/2 shot. 

Make sense, or did I just make it worse?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am not God so therefore I will not play God.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

llombardo said:


> I am not God so therefore I will not play God.



How do you figure choosing to end an animal's suffering is playing God?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lilie said:


> Selzer - as the shot leaves the muzzle, it begins it's spray pattern. The greater the distance, the wider the pattern. On a small animal (vermin / birds) your chances of hitting your target are greatly increased because of the size of the pattern. It's like small bb's. All of the intended shot does not acutally hit the target.
> 
> You also have a difference in the load that is in the shell. So if you are bird hunting, you'd utilize a an 8 shot. If you utilize your weapon for vermin, you might use a 6 or 7 1/2 shot.
> 
> Make sense, or did I just make it worse?


Yes it is like a pattern of small bbs going very fast into something. It really did not make any mess, I guess because the brain stopped the heart from beating and the blood did not pump out. I don't know exactly. But I know you can kill someone with a shot gun, so I imagine it could kill a dog too. I guess I better talk to Dad -- kind of a resident expert on guns of all types.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

In the old days ,1967 that was how my stepbrother's GSD was put down. I am so happy that we can end suffering w/ out shooting as it can go very wrong.That said there are times when its necessary. i pray to God it never happens to my animals or those around me.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> How do you figure choosing to end an animal's suffering is playing God?


Its not a choice we should make and I won't. God takes everything eventually and its his choice of when, no one elses. I am a firm believer in this.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

llombardo said:


> Its not a choice we should make and I won't. God takes everything eventually and its his choice of when, no one elses. I am a firm believer in this.


So youre a vegan then? Your stance on this issue is very impractical imo and against what God told us as well. 

Genesis 1:28 God blessed them and said to them, "Be fruitful and increase in number; fill the earth and subdue it. Rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air and over every living creature that moves on the ground."

Of course if you arent Christian then you may not feel the above quote applies to you.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Narny said:


> So youre a vegan then?


Big difference in shooting a pet dog or someone else killing a cow for someone to eat!!! Can't even compare the two.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

In being a caretaker/caregiver, it is our duty to end animal's suffering. We won't debate human euthanasia, it isn't the same category.

If you feel justified in spay/neuter (you're taking away a God given ability for them to reproduce) then euthanasia at the end of their lives is also a good owner's only choice.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

llombardo said:


> Its not a choice we should make and I won't. God takes everything eventually and its his choice of when, no one elses. I am a firm believer in this.



So you would let a dog suffer? Not everyone believes in the same God either so I find your sweeping statement unfounded. My gods give me responsibilities, some of those is not letting an animal suffer if I can help it. To let an animal suffer and drag on until it finally goes is more cruel than taking a bullet to it or taking it to a vet to be put down. 

To "assume" that someone is playing "god" when you only go by your own beliefs and your own god is really reaching to try and prove some kind of point that isn't there. For YOU to hold these standards to yourself is one thing, to try and hold them to everyone is another.

And I agree, I hope you are a Vegan.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

llombardo said:


> Big difference in shooting a pet dog or someone else killing a cow for someone to eat!!! Can't even compare the two.



Actually it can be compared. If we are not to "play god" then we have no right to take the life of an animal for whatever reason. Cows are sacred to some and not eaten as dogs are food for others and considered a part of life stock. You are only thinking inside your own box.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

llombardo said:


> Its not a choice we should make and I won't. God takes everything eventually and its his choice of when, no one elses. I am a firm believer in this.


I respect what you are saying. I may not agree, but I certainly respect you holding true to what you believe.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> Actually it can be compared. If we are not to "play god" then we have no right to take the life of an animal for whatever reason. Cows are sacred to some and not eaten as dogs are food for others and considered a part of life stock. You are only thinking inside your own box.


 
Go back and read *MY FIRST POST...*it says..."*I* am not God, therefore *I *won't play God" I don't care what everyone else thinks or does. The question was how we feel about this and this is my feeling...if I was including YOU I would have said *WE* are not God.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> Actually it can be compared. If we are not to "play god" then we have no right to take the life of an animal for whatever reason. Cows are sacred to some and not eaten as dogs are food for others and considered a part of life stock. You are only thinking inside your own box.


 
And I can because its my opinion and I gave it...what is the problem? Are we all suppose to have the same opinion. Since you don't agree with my opinion I guess your right and I'm wrong????


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

llombardo said:


> Its not a choice *we* should make and I won't. God takes everything eventually and its his choice of when, no one elses. I am a firm believer in this.



Really now?




> For YOU to hold these standards to yourself is one thing, to try and hold them to everyone is another.


I redirect you to the quote above....


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> Really now?


 
I see that we are heading into a conversation about religion, so I will not be back to this thread. I learned a long time ago that religion can cause a big argument


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> Really now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'll give you that we(it was meant in the religious sense of we), but I didn't mean it the way you took it...Again I don't care what choices anyone makes, its not my business


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, the God I believe in is a loving God, and is conscious of the fall of every sparrow. I think He reads our hearts, and does not look so much at the outcome of our deeds as our intentions when we do a thing. I do not see putting a critter I care about out of its pain as playing God. I see it more as providing for a creature that God gave me to care for. I see it as the last gift I can give a critter. I don't think God likes to see any creature suffer needlessly.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

selzer said:


> Well, the God I believe in is a loving God, and is conscious of the fall of every sparrow. I think He reads our hearts, and does not look so much at the outcome of our deeds as our intentions when we do a thing. I do not see putting a critter I care about out of its pain as playing God. I see it more as providing for a creature that God gave me to care for. I see it as the last gift I can give a critter. I don't think God likes to see any creature suffer needlessly.


This is how I believe also.
Even when doing euth. as a job, I cared enough to make each dog's passage from this life and into the next a peaceful journey.

People wonder how someone who loves dogs could euthanize them.

I tell them, I'd rather have someone who loves them do it (even if it's myself) than have someone who doesn't like them or hates them!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

llombardo said:


> I see that we are heading into a conversation about religion, so I will not be back to this thread. I learned a long time ago that religion can cause a big argument





llombardo said:


> I'll give you that we(it was meant in the religious sense of we), but I didn't mean it the way you took it...Again I don't care what choices anyone makes, its not my business



Not really, more along the lines of not making sweeping statements. You can't say its ok to play god in some cases but not ok in others, for many its all in the same. Personally I wouldn't even use it when talking about ones own religion as there are going to be different views with that too. My family follows the Christian God, they have no issues with killing an animals, be it for food or because its old and sick. If anything they feel that their God gave them that right to pick and choose when he gave man domain over the animals.

For them to be your personal views is on thing.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, all I need to do now is mention beer and a pick up truck and this thread has all of the qualities of a good country song. Dogs, death, guns, God...and now beer and a pick up truck.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lilie said:


> Well, all I need to do now is mention beer and a pick up truck and this thread has all of the qualities of a good country song. Dogs, death, guns, God...and now beer and a pick up truck.


Lilie, you know what you get when you play a country song backwards?

You get your wife back, and your dog back, and your truck back, etc.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Lilie said:


> Well, all I need to do now is mention beer and a pick up truck and this thread has all of the qualities of a good country song. Dogs, death, guns, God...and now beer and a pick up truck.


You forgot cheatin' and trains


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

True...true..


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

llombardo - you made this a discussion about God, no one else. Your choice. Bye.

lilie - LMAO - I almost 'heard' the banjo! 

(Tug McGraw - not to be confused with Tim McGraw, right?!)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wait! Lilie, our you callin' all of us'n hicks???


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

picks hayseed out of teeth:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

selzer said:


> Wait! Lilie, our you callin' all of us'n hicks???


Well, if you can hear the lonesome wail of the train whistle while you're sittin' in your truck, cleaning your gun, waiting on your cheatin' ole' lady/man to end their misery, drinkin' a cold one, with your dog by your side, singin' Amazing Grace (you, not the dog) .....then you might be a *******...errr.. hick.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> cleaning your gun,


And your tooth...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> And your tooth...


Yep, all one of them.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

No I could not do it. I just couldn't. 

I lost both my cats this summer. My girl kitty was a bad death. She was gasping for air, fluid sounds in her lungs. and we rushed her to the hospital where she spent nearly two days in an oxygen/heater thingy before she crashed again, and the vet said it was time to let her go. So it was pretty awful for her, and I am sure she was frightened.

Even if I had known then what I know now, I would still make the choice to bring her to the hospital, rather than end her life at home. I just could not be the one to end it. I could never live with the images that would leave in my head.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

That's obviously not the perfect country song, because it doesn't say anything about Momma...or trains...or trucks...or prison...or getting drunk.


Guess David Allen Coe forgot dogs and guns...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

who's playing that geee-tar I hear? LOL

Ok, seriously, if my dog was in extreme suffering, guts hanging out, no chance of help, I would force myself to end their suffering.

In any other circumstance there is no way I could look them in the eye and pull the trigger Like one said, it would haunt me the rest of my life . Even the first scenerio would haunt me

When the time comes, I sedate my dog heavily, they go in peace. 

This is awful but I couldn't believe it, my bil, had to put his lab down a couple weeks ago, 14, seizuring, sad, they (vet) didn't even sedate her, just gave her the shot, he told us it was the worst thing he ever witnessed, she fought it the whole way, howling, and just awful awful 

I honestly thought most vets always sedated prior to euthanizing I was mortified, thank goodness my vets always always sedate heavily prior..I would have freaked out as did my bil


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

NO WAY, It would be like shooting one of my children to me.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

One of my family dogs was put down via rifle, not by me. 

I had to put one of mine down via human pain killers (overdose) as he was dying and suffering terribly. 

But I lived on a farm and this was how things were done. 
Could I do it now? No, for one I don't own a gun, and two because of all of the obvious social stigma.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> I honestly thought most vets always sedated prior to euthanizing I was mortified, thank goodness my vets always always sedate heavily prior..I would have freaked out as did my bil


Our vet does the arm vein but they usually place a catheter 1st, and then give 1/2 the dose so they get very sleepy. Then they administer the other half and they are gone.
It's been fairly peaceful as a rule. 

With your BILs dog, that vet sounds stuck...they get to doing things one way and can't think outside the box.
When doing euth. by myself @ the shelter, I had to think outside the box at times, because my job then took me out to some scenes where a dog was badly mangled or had a broken leg or some such (we didn't fix stray's legs, they'd be euth anyway) and I refused to transport them with a mangled limb or whatever so euth'ed on scene.

I've worked w/ferals once and our vet was "stuck" and didn't know any way except the arm (cephalic) vein. 
I was amazed. I had to show her how to find the heart as the dog was dying but it was going very slowly (blew the vein), and we ended up doing the intracardiac method.
I was trained in all the types of euth. used and know how to do all of them, and I think it's sad that we pay so much for vets who can only fathom one way to euth.
I mean I'm sure they learned all the ways but when you only use one way that's all you think of after a while.


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

If the dog was in severe pain, and it was the only way to put the dog out of his/her misery? Yes, I would. It would break my heart, but if a dog is in the process of dying and picking him/her up to go to a vet would be agonizing, and I couldn't get the vet to come to the house... well, it's better than letting the poor thing suffer.

Still, taking a dog to the vet and having them do it is (in my opinion) the best option. It is what I will always do, if I have the option.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Have you seen Sanctum? It is about cave divers that get trapped. One of them falls and is paralyzed and has multiple broken bones...the head guy of the group mercifully pushes his head underwater and waits...relieving him from floating in the water unable to move and in who knows how much pain.

At the end, the father's lung is punctured (he can't swim out of the cave like that) and he asks his son to do the same thing to him, so he doesn't lay there for days waiting to die.

I bawled my eyes out at this but if I was in a crazy situation like this and a family member asked this, I would do it. It is merciful.

Also, if Rocky got hurt and obviously wasn't going to make it and the vet was 30 minutes away, I would put him down instantly. My baby boy that gives me so much joy every day, licks my tears away, is my constant companion....he would never suffer just because I didn't want to feel bad about shooting him with a gun (just my opinion)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lilie said:


> Well, all I need to do now is mention beer and a pick up truck and this thread has all of the qualities of a good country song. Dogs, death, guns, God...and now beer and a pick up truck.





msvette2u said:


> You forgot cheatin' and trains



And Momma. And prison.  David Allan Coe — You Never Even Called Me By My Name (The Perfect C Lyrics | Album: 20 Greatest Hits



> Well, a friend of mine named Steve Goodman wrote that song,
> and he told me it was the perfect country and western song.
> I wrote him back a letter and I told him it was not the
> perfect country and western song because he hadn't said
> ...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What is worse is people who want to, at what is obviously the pet's "end of the road", give the pet to rescue. 
I can't tell you how many people who've contacted us wanting us to take a sickly 15 yr. old dog. They just can't bear the thought of being there when the dog is put to sleep??

I just don't understand people who say 1) they can't bear to be there when the dog that's been with them for years needs to be put out of it's misery or 2) say that the last time they lost a dog hurt so bad they'll never own one again.

I realize it's human nature to want to avoid pain and suffering. But our love for our pets must override that nature so we can give back to them, a fraction of the love and devotion they've given to us over the years.

PS. I love that song, Jakoda


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

About two years ago, I had a horse that I'd adopted from a rescue. One day she broke her leg out in the field. I was there at the time, and I called every vet in the area. Several refused to even come out. I finally called one that I'd used in the past with my other horses - he was an hour away, but he came out as soon as he could. The poor horse was suffering for 2 or 3 hours. I couldn't bear to shoot her myself, and wouldn't have asked someone else to do it for me, even though they did offer, but I hated to see her suffer til the vet came. 

I informed the rescue of what happened, and they had me send them the vet's bill. I found out that if I'd shot her (instead of having the vet put her down), the rescue was going to come after me (legally) since it's illegal to shoot a horse here.

I wished I'd had the guts to do it myself so she wouldn't have suffered, and I think that in extreme cases it shouldn't be a crime. But at the time, I wasn't even thinking about that aspect of it...


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

There is no way I could ever do that.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

So did you end up taking the older dog(s). I have gotten a few of those requests,and I usually decline. One man called me about taking his dying 14 year old Golden Retriever/GSD mix. I declined,and the man called me back to tell me that he dropped the dog off in the wooded area off of the highway. I didn't believe him,but found a dog with the same description in the same stretch of the woods the next day. I called this man back,but didn't get any answer. Anyway I was on my way to the vet to have the dog put down,but she died within 5 minutes.




msvette2u said:


> What is worse is people who want to, at what is obviously the pet's "end of the road", give the pet to rescue.
> I can't tell you how many people who've contacted us wanting us to take a sickly 15 yr. old dog. They just can't bear the thought of being there when the dog is put to sleep??


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

No I don't take the older dogs. I explain to them it's kinder for them to take the dog to the vet and have it put to sleep.
We do pull seniors from shelters for "end of life" or "hospice".
But that's after they've been picked up as a stray usually...so sad.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Something like that I would most likely go to the vets. If an emergency situation came up I could see it. One time at a horse barn they were working this horse it slipped in the mud and broke it's back legs and they had to shoot it. Another time a girls horse went down and was down for a few days and she knew she had to put her horse out of it's misery, she had plenty of time to call a vet and I heard they shot it.


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> I just don't understand people who say 1) they can't bear to be there when the dog that's been with them for years needs to be put out of it's misery...


My brother's cat was eight years old when I was born. I was eleven years old when she died; she'd been like an older sister to me, and I loved her dearly. Thirteen years later, I still kick myself for not being in the room with her when they put her down. But I was eleven, it was the first pet I'd ever seen dying... and that was the last time I ever sent a pet off without being there. I know it's sad, emotional and that some owners don't want that to be their last memory of that pet... but when you're older and/or mature enough to be there, you should be there. 

I have plenty of words for people who dump their animals, but none are appropriate for the forum.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

blackmeadow said:


> My brother's cat was eight years old when I was born. I was eleven years old when she died; she'd been like an older sister to me, and I loved her dearly. Thirteen years later, I still kick myself for not being in the room with her when they put her down. But I was eleven, it was the first pet I'd ever seen dying... and that was the last time I ever sent a pet off without being there. I know it's sad, emotional and that some owners don't want that to be their last memory of that pet... but when you're older and/or mature enough to be there, you should be there.
> 
> I have plenty of words for people who dump their animals, but none are appropriate for the forum.


I deeply regret that I dropped my dads cocker off at the vets to be put down..I will not forgive myself for that.Many years ago I had a small kitten that I overdosed after she had been hit by a car...I feel better about that than I do about my dad's cocker...I should have stayed with her..I am so sorry for that..But, live and learn..This was before I came onto this site and learned so many other options..In answer to the ops question, could I put down my own dog now...No..I could not..


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm a hunter. I have killed many ducks,geese,pheasants, doves, etc... Also have killed rabid skunks, feral cats, etc. I am not squeemish about killing animals. But could I even consider shooting one of my own dogs? OMG, NO!- I dont want to think about it. Yes, I guess if there was absoutely no other option, as said before- they are mortally injured and no chance,etc... I guess I'd do if I had to-but would consider any other option before--- 
I've been with every one of my dogs when the vet gave the injection. I remember each and every one but know Id have hard time sleeping if I had to remember them going out the other way, especially by my own hand........


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I think it depends, honestly. I'm very far away from the nearest after hours vet; I'm talking either going three hours up the road or traveling to another state about two hours away. I had a cat who got horribly ill at 4am on a Monday holiday morning. While hubby was calling for vets, I sat with my suffering animal. We finally found a farm vet who allowed us to go to him and he did the job. It took three hours to find him. None of the E-vets were willing to come in or the ETAs were longer than the drive. If I had it to do it all over again, I can't say I wouldn't go find the DNR Police Officer who lives near me to do the job. If I had a gun, I'd probably do it myself. I was mad at having to let her suffer and I promised myself I'd never allow it to happen again.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I would never be able to shoot my dog and don't really think its right. For me too many emotions and love for my animals for it to ever feel right shooting an animal. But my bfs parents have raised n bred Shepherds for over 25 yrs and his dad has shot all of their dogs when the time comes. He says he will never let a vet do the job. As he says, a bullet is a lot less expensive...


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes, I love my dog very very much and would never let her needlessly suffer. It makes me sad thinking about it and hope I never have to.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

if this was my only option, yes i could do it, but i am sure there would be some salty discharge oozing out of my eyes.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

When I worked at a county jail in central Alabama, the sheriff's department I worked for only had 1 Animal Control officer, and I am not sure there was ANY training for it. His duty weapon was a Glock .40.(If he reads this he may kill me for tellign the story) He went to a call one time out in the back country and there was a young goat that had been attacked by wolves and was not going to make it. The lady that called was not comfortable in shooting her own goat so he was forced to do it. Now I am not sure what the HECK was going through this officers mind other than he was scared to do it himself but with few words ill just say he had to RELOAD his duty weapon and continue firing solo bullets to put this poor animal down. He was not sure if it were nerves that made it keep making noises and stuff but it clearly devastated the young guy and was a sad sad story. 

I am currently law enforcement, prior military, and carry a pistol with me nearly everywhere I go. If it came down to it I would put down an animal if I needed to but I do not think I could put down Hero myself. My cats, maybe but not Hero... If someone like a neighbor asked me to put down their animal, maybe but not Hero... 

Like has been said before, knowledge is really important if this is the path you chose! Knowing where to shoot, the caliber of bullet, bullet path etc. If at all possible I think the best method is when you know the dog is on his way out, getting meds from the vet, putting it in a chunck of polly-o and letting that puppy fall deep asleep in your arms before the vet gets there. Honestly I dont mind the vet bill because if my kids were terminal I would not take them out back and shoot them, and Hero is one of my Furrykids! I am not opposed to those who do this and as everyone said in emergency situations of course I would end the misery...then again my puppy cries like a baby if your just shaving him so I would have to be REALLY sure it was an emergency! Sad topic though... now i need to go look at cute pictures in another thread....


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm not good at killing things. I don't like to squash bugs. So although I couldn't do it myself, I see nothing wrong with this method of euthanasia. In a way I wonder if it isn't more honorable? That is you are executing the act yourself and not putting it off on someone else.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> he was scared to do it himself but with few words ill just say he had to RELOAD his duty weapon


I had to euth. a goat but did it the same way I did dogs and cats. 

And then once a rooster (a **** fight the sheriff broke up). 
I even euth'ed it, I figured they called me out to put it to sleep, and if they'd wanted me to wring it's neck they'd have done it themselves!
Later on I had to euth. a sheep, even, that dogs attacked. 
I was glad to have those drugs now that I'm not employed, no access. 
Bullets are the best we have.


----------



## harleyboysmom (Apr 22, 2012)

when I was a child, around 10 or so, we had a town dog catcher that would roam the streets of Billerica Ma looking for strays, or what I would call neighborhood dogs. Back then we did not have leash laws.

One day not feeling well I stayed home from school, and was just looking out my broom window, and there he was, Norman the d-catcher, and he was after my friends young mixed breed dog, a friendly little thing that I had played with many times.

Well, he noosed him with the catch pole, and of course he put up resistance.
Out came the gun, pup looks up at him, and bang! I cried, and remember seeing the smoke from the gun, and the limp body of my little friend being thrown into his truck. To this day, the memory still haunts me.
So never could I shoot any animal, never my gsd BFF!


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

No. If the time comes that ending her life would be more humane than allowing it to continue, I'll take her to the vet and hold her while she passes. This is what I did with my cat, and while I was incredibly sad and in shock (it came on suddenly) I have a feeling of completeness/closure being there with him at the end. 

Mentally and emotionally I am not strong enough to do it myself with a gun. I just foresee a complete breakdown afterwards when trying to clean everything up. I don't think I'd ever be the same.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

As an employee at an animal hospital... I would never euthanize my dogs at the clinic. The stress all around, the needle... I'm sorry, but I would go out to the woods, let the dog quietly fall asleep next to me, and then aim the HANDGUN right behind the skull and pull the trigger. Death is instant and without the stress of vet techs shaving its arm, placing a vein catheter, etc. I would wait hours so that the dog is in a deep sleep and never knows whats happening. Some owners make us take their back in the clinic without them because "Its easier on us". US?! What about the dog?! Sorry, its an emotional issue for me as a veterinary hospital worker.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Interesting discussion.

Awhile back one of my coworkers told me he had shot his golden retriever, Buddy, aging and failing. He had tears in his eyes. I know he loved that dog, we'd been over to visit several times.

I have never forgotten that, and the visual image I get when I recall his story. I personally could never do it, but I've never even handled a gun, don't have one, don't live with one, it's just not a part of my mindset. But I do live in rural Pennsylvania and I think shooting your dog yourself can be a cultural thing sometimes. It's just the way people do things I think, in some places, in some cultures.

But it's not something I could ever do myself.

von Bolen, appreciate your post. I could never let Daisy die by herself either, I have to be there. Notice I say Daisy ... Spirit is 6 months old, not ready to think about this with him yet ... but Daisy is 12 and I do find myself mentally preparing for the day. She's had a good, long life, a one-owner dog, loved and cared for every day of her life. My only prayer now is that I will be there when she passes. That would be a gift, not a burden.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> Most recently, I had to put down a young male GSD that had a host of physical medical problems. I'll spare the details for the younger crowd, but needless to say, it was not peaceful (for me) to watch. I can nto answer as to how peaceful it was of a death for him. The first two euthanasias were at one office, and the second at another. Both are VERY well respected in this area, they didn't do anything wrong in either case.


Ditto. Same thing with my young male. It went quickly but it doesn't mean that it was peaceful.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I think that if you can... and you can do it where they die instantly... it's no worse than taking them into an unknown environment where they're afraid.. feeling stressed.. and have to go through the shots, etc. I don't know if I could do it. I don't even own a gun...so I don't have the means to anyway. However, if done 'right' I would say it's no worse than the other options. It's heartbreaking any way you do it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Years ago I took my 15 year old spaniel mix to be put down. He has always been a happy and friendly dog, confident and outgoing. The last trip to the vet was like a happy outing for him. He stumbled in (could hardly walk by then), but was wagging his tail, happy to see the vet staff. He was having a good day, more mobile and more aware than normal (seeing him more present mentally ony made it harder). Up on the table, I was petting him and hugging him, and he loved the attention he was getting surrounded by the vet and the techs. He never noticed the the needle, and went very peacefully. I have to say, I have, in my heart, released him, given him my emotional permission for him to move on - I think that is very important for our dogs to know that - they are so in tune with us. I think that some people have a hard time letting go (completely understandable), the dogs sense it, and they fight the euthanasia . . . 

I'm ex-military. I've been shooting guns since I was a teenager. I have some civilian sharp shooting qualifications (not military - that is unbelievably hard to achieve), and I honestly can say that I would never be able to shoot my dogs to put them down.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I must say I'm impressed at how civil this thread has remained. No one wants to do it but we all do what we have too when the time comes to make it as easy on our dogs as possible no matter which way we choose.


----------



## susan.msp (Apr 30, 2012)

My husband does it here on the farm. They are not stressed, to them it's just another walk. It breaks my heart for him, I know it's very hard. The last one, "Moe" was 16 and it just about killed him. If it were up to me, I would have to go the vet route, I don't have enough confidence in my shooting.

Like someone said before, regardless of how it's done it's hard.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I too am amazed at how civil this thread has been. I am a born and raised city girl and we have always taken our pets to the vet to be pts. Including pet rats, chinchillas and a pet snake. I have always been with my pets and have had them go peacefully, but have also had horrible horrible experiences. Including a HORRIBLE 45 minute experience with cardiac euth on one of my beloved rats. I cannot say that any dog I have had pts has enjoyed the experience or been relaxed when it is done, even if the actual euthanasia went well. 
Now for my ethical dilemma. My boyfriend is a country boy. His family has never taken a pet to the vet to be pts. You do it yourself, that's just how it's done. I had huge issues with this when we first got together. But over the years I have become more open minded about it. I know, done properly, it is very fast and painless (unlike some veterinary euthanasias I have witnessed) and the dog is at home and content. But it is not the socially accepted thing to do. 
Under extreme circumstances yes, I could do it to end the suffering in an emergency. But unless it was a dire emergency I just can't see myself able to do it. Or be there while it's done. And I feel it is my responsibility to be with my animals until the very end, so I could not have someone else 'take them out back' and do it for me, nor could I watch it be done. 
Luckily we have not lost any pets since we have been together, and he supports any decision I have but I can just see the roll in his eyes when the euthanasia topic comes up (especially regarding a rat or guinea pig, and I get his point too). I do not plan for any of my dogs time to come any time soon but it will be a very hard decision when the time does come.
However I am glad to see that there wasn't a huge negative reaction to this thread. Has definately eased my mind about the whole thing.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> I must say I'm impressed at how civil this thread has remained. No one wants to do it but we all do what we have too when the time comes to make it as easy on our dogs as possible no matter which way we choose.


:thumbup: Have to agree with this!  I like these types of threads. Always enlightening without drama!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

took my 16 yr old mini doxie to be pts, was anything but peaceful, as others have mentioned, anyway i would not think negatively if another person has a easier more peaceful approach. One would need a very steady hand, very hard when your crying.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a friend whose husbands 14 year old family dog has been suffering very badly. They took her into the vet who said the mass hanging out of her was a cancerous tumor, but did not think she was "suffering". She was arthritic, was in pain, etc. TWO different vets refused to put her down at the time, but said to bring her back in a couple of weeks and if she was in the same state then they would consider it. I do not know what they ultimately did, but there was talk of ending it themselves.


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

For me, personally, I believe there is a certain honor of bring up your dog in this world, as well as being the one to end it's life when it is time. Mentally devastating, yes, but for me, it is an act of sympathy and a bit of a rite of passage in a man's life. Its something o carry with you, that you were in control of. You start it(raising the dog), you end it. But thats just me.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Taking the dog to the vet is worse in my opinion because think about it...say you are terminally ill would you rather die at home or die at the hospital? Dog would never leave you so why would you leave her at the vet the last minutes of her life? Thats a betrayal, he/she was always near you, you owe it to the dog to be there...I wouldn't be able to kill my dog myself because I just wouldn't be able to live with having the last memory of my dog is her looking into my eyes and me pulling the trigger. I would have a friend do it but I would be there taking care of her afterwards. And before it would happen I would spend my whole day with her and giving her everything she loves.You have to understand that a dog is not just an animal,she is not a cow that you will eat for dinner, your dog is your best friend!


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

First instinct - no. But reading some of these posts made me think a bit more. 

I had my girl euthanised in July. She was scared and stressed and sick. I was with her till the end, held her even after she stopped breathing. So no it wasn't really a peaceful end for her.

But I know I could never shoot one of my animals myself, even if it was the best thing for them. For me it would be like shooting my child. And I'm not entirely sure I could look at someone the same way if a friend did it for me.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I will only ever have my dogs put down in my home, as long as it's an option. 

The first dog we had to have euthanized last year left this world in my mom's arms on her bed. 

I couldn't shoot any of my dogs in the head, nor let anyone else do it, but I don't necessarily have an issue with people who do/can.


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

I remember putting Tori down when she was 8 due to her medical condition. She could no longer walk and was in pain all the time. We brought her to our vet and she passed away in my arms. 

I do not ever want to be in a situation where I would have to kill one of my dogs. Honestly if there was one of our dogs trying to kill me or my family I would not think twice about putting it down in the moment. I hate even thinking about it. So for all of our animals we make sure that they are properly trained and get the best medical treatment too. 

Tori was taken to our vet. I went in the back and she went to sleep in my arms. She was only 8 years old and she could not walk any more. When we go to the vet we have an option to be with them or not. I for one will be with them until the very end. Same goes for my pet ratties too! Shadow & Reno left this world at the vet in my mother's arms. Jazz passed in my Aunt's arms.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

If it was the only merciful thing to do in an extreme situation(unable to get to vet, dog deathly terrified of vet/travel) then I'd have to get over myself and do it for the dog's sake. It would be unfair to extend that suffering, when I could end it. Assuming I had the proper equipment(gun).


----------

